# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  MTK-BOX III V1.16 Released 24/5/2011

## mohamed73

*MTK-BOX III V1.16 Released 24/5/2011* *MTK-BOX III Ver 1.16 release*    *
News:
 Fix the MTK 6253 Flash Bug 
 Support the SPD 8800S read flash and Unlock 
 Box Firmware to 1.55D 
 Add the Mstar CPU 8533C Pinfind 
add Pinout Setting Tool in it*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

